# Common kitchen venting technique FL



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I almost never see loop vents here in FL. I do see a lot of wet vents like this though. It actually works quite well and is a breeze to jet out. This one in was in some high end condos. I guess they wanted to stay outta the fire wall and that's why they didn't run a vent stack.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

The "venting technique" seems to involve no vent at all. Wow, look at all the money they saved!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've seen hundreds of homes done this way. It does in fact work. The idea is that because the pipe is sized so much larger than the actual flow that can be put thru it, it's self venting. The flow is not enough to develop a water slug to block the pipe. Since a slug can not develop, air transfer can take place from other VTRs in the system. Furthermore, since the pipe is so large it takes quite a while for grease buildup to occur.

Can you give me a reason why this should not be done other than personal preference?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea, when the grease does build up and it will from the lack of scouring that a smaller dia. would have that drain is going to make some drain cleaners day. Especially if he works for a flat rate company.

If I saw that I'd skip taking the snake off the truck cut in a downstream cleanout and call the jetter.

That !


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The ratio of kitchen stoppages I see is something like 50:1 2"vent stack:3"wet vent. To be fair though, most kitchens are VTRs in the area.

You are correct redwood, about the lack of scouring. Most of the times I’ve cut the santee out for remodels, their was a pretty good scum line 1/3 the way up the cross section. I still think that setup has fewer problems than the traditional 2” w/ VTR.



Redwood said:


> Yea, when the grease does build up and it will from the lack of scouring that a smaller dia. would have that drain is going to make some drain cleaners day. Especially if he works for a flat rate company.
> 
> If I saw that I'd skip taking the snake off the truck cut in a downstream cleanout and call the jetter.
> 
> That !


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

I totally agree that this will work and is an interesting idea but I would never try it because it would never pass inspection... at least in my area.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

That is what they required of us for Island sinks prior to Studor Vents being used. I have seen tons of kitchens plumbed this way


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> That is what they required of us for Island sinks prior to Studor Vents being used. I have seen tons of kitchens plumbed this way


 they used to allow us to do that. basically we had to place a 3" santee, w/ a 2" vent out the top and couldn't extend more than 15' before long turninging up into the cabinet. then set the 3"x1 1/2" santee w/ a cleanout on top. it works but i use the studor vent.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

What happened to the days of the good ole pro-vent


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

yep... I remember running a few of these when I did construction plumbing out there... some companies just put a hard-cap on top though.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats a combination waste and vent system. Its common here and it works. Putting a studor on that would do nothing.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

"S" trap with a c/o.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> "S" trap with a c/o.


 An S trap that will never siphon.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> An S trap that will never siphon.


I agree. But it would be deemed an "S" trap by most codes.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I agree. But it would be deemed an "S" trap by most codes.


 Well it would also fail because it has no vent....but all that combined makes a combination waste and vent that is approved in some places and if an engineer approves it here the city cant stop them aslong as he takes full responsibility for any problems that arise out of the design he puts his name and bond on. Engineer's over ride the city building dept here.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The setup shown in the photo is actually illegal by today’s code. I'm not sure if it was legal when built but you cannot run a combination waste/vent line with a waste grinder on it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a house that we are trimming this week, with 3" coming up for the island on the kit sink. Will post pics upon completion. No disposer. Perfectly legal.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I think garbage disposals should be illegal anyway period.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Same here. If you can get an engineer to put his sig on the doted line you can do it no matter what the code says. The physics better be sound though cuz an engineer is not going to risk his PE on some crazy shiot.



TheMaster said:


> Well it would also fail because it has no vent....but all that combined makes a combination waste and vent that is approved in some places and if an engineer approves it here the city cant stop them aslong as he takes full responsibility for any problems that arise out of the design he puts his name and bond on. Engineer's over ride the city building dept here.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

are those high rise condos, it might be run on sovent, otherwise i don't see how that could be legal. here in WI combo d&v only applies to floor mount fixtures going into building drain.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Same here. If you can get an engineer to put his sig on the doted line you can do it no matter what the code says. The physics better be sound though cuz an engineer is not going to risk his PE on some crazy shiot.


Here the inspector would look at you, and then the engineer, and then laugh at both of you and tell you to rip it out and do it right or do without the fixture.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Here the inspector would look at you, and then the engineer, and then laugh at both of you and tell you to rip it out and do it right or do without the fixture.


I would have approved it. If it was 6"


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Its legal here because( spit ) I seen it dun that way plenty and it passed( spit )


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Up until about 5 years ago Hillsborough County you had to do loop vents. Everyone else surrounding was 3" with either a 3x1.5 cross with a clean out on top or a 3x1.5 santee with a c/o on top. Now everywhere in my area it has to be a studor. This is for islands only. Which 100% of the homes we do all have islands for their kitchens and prep or vegetable sinks.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I installed one in my parents house almost 20 years ago and there is a disposal that gets used everyday attached to it and a dishwasher that gets used daily. Its 3" and has never clogged and its 25' long till it hits the building drain. No problems ever.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Onliest thing...I dont like coming up out of the bottom of the cabinet..its probably just me...harder to keep clean while you are stuffing 3 yards of household products under there.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Up until about 5 years ago Hillsborough County you had to do loop vents. Everyone else surrounding was 3" with either a 3x1.5 cross with a clean out on top or a 3x1.5 santee with a c/o on top. Now everywhere in my area it has to be a studor. This is for islands only. Which 100% of the homes we do all have islands for their kitchens and prep or vegetable sinks.


It takes skill to use the loop vent. Especially on a angle wall. anyone can stick a piece of 3" under the cabinet.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Well you hafta be able to read blueprints and read a tape measure What other skill is needed?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Do your prints have measurements for an angle peninsula...even if mine did the framers would do it some other way and that pipe is gonna be out..lay money on it.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

We've used that method for years here until studor vents came along. Now all u see is 2" pipe in the cabinent with a studor attached. Both are code approved here.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would rather run a 3" combi w/v than a studor. The combi line will vent positive pressures but the studor won't.



Plasticman said:


> We've used that method for years here until studor vents came along. Now all u see is 2" pipe in the cabinent with a studor attached. Both are code approved here.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Well you hafta be able to read blueprints and read a tape measure What other skill is needed?


Builders griped at me while I was inspecting because alot of plumbers could not get 1 pipe in an angle wall 2 was out of the question. They hated loop vents.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Builders griped at me while I was inspecting because alot of plumbers could not get 1 pipe in an angle wall 2 was out of the question. They hated loop vents.


 All they need to do is ( the guy doing the prints ) is run a measurement for the plumber..cryyyyiiing out loud. I watch them do it after I griped..it takes 30 seconds on the stinkin computer...


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Protech said:


> I do see a lot of wet vents like this though. .


Technically this is not a Wet Vent. A Wet vent is washed by another fixture such as a Lavatory draining into a vent above a tub/shower and/or water closet on the same floor


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

slickrick said:


> It takes skill to use the loop vent. Especially on a angle wall. anyone can stick a piece of 3" under the cabinet.


 
I have no problem hitting walls.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

It may work but in Illinois, its a S traps and like Killer said, they would make you rip it out.

If I did something like that here and Bob The Inspector saw that, I would be embarrased:yes:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I have no problem hitting walls.


 Framers have no problem hitting pipes


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

its pretty much the idea behind a combination drain and vent system


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Associated Plum said:


> Technically this is not a Wet Vent. A Wet vent is washed by another fixture such as a Lavatory draining into a vent above a tub/shower and/or water closet on the same floor


I like the background on your twitter page. Very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

That would never fly around here in my area. Interesting concept though. I think I would have Island vented it. Sure doesn't leave much room under the sink.


----------

